# Can I post a job ad?



## terryjen (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

new here. Can i post job ads without upgrading to paid subscription?

Thanks,
Terry.


----------



## fremilou antonio (Oct 30, 2009)

*hi*

hi terry i think you have to upgrade in premium accounts before you ca be able to promote or post your ads
If you have time visit my post here and share your thoughts regarding on the topics


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

You can place job advertisements in the relevant section here (Thailand - Jobs). 

Although this is advertising strictly speaking, employment ads are generally tolerated, depending on their nature.


----------

